
Ask HN: Who invented GUI data binding? - pier25
Data binding is all the rage these days in the JS world, but where did it originate?
======
eesmith
Try using Google Scholar?

It's at least 20 years old, if I read
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US6065012A/en](https://patents.google.com/patent/US6065012A/en)
correctly.

~~~
pier25
Thanks, didn't think there would be a patent for something like this.

~~~
eesmith
The pointer to the patent was to show that the term 'data binding' in the
modern sense was already in use by that time. I did not read the patent to
know what it was about.

